# Ho installato Gentoo minimale, e ora?

## kr0n1x

Salve, vorrei installarmi KDE come DE però non ho mai usato Gentoo, quindi non conosco bene i comandi.

Ho letto un po' di documentazione riguardo portage, però per me è pur sempre un ambiente nuovo e completamente diverso da ubuntu (nel quale lavoro da poco più di un anno).

Io sono abituato a dare il mio bel sudo apt-get update, seguito da un sudo apt-get install nomeapplicazione.

Ora su gentoo (installazione minimale, ho seguito tutto l'handbook per installarlo  :Razz:  ) cosa dovrei fare?

Faccio il login come root, e mi ritrovo il mio bel terminale pronto all'uso.

Ora vorrei installare KDE (quindi kde-meta), cosa devo fare? Prima devo dare emerge --sync? E poi posso continuare con emerge kde-meta?

Cmq sia ho fatto una prova e ho dato quest'ultimo comando, però mi segnala un pacchetto bloccato:

```
[block B ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5)
```

Che faccio ora? Ho cercato un po' su questo forum e se ho capito bene i post (in inglese) dovrei disinstallare il pacchetto che rompe... in questo caso mi sembra di capire che è udev il pacchetto che rompe, e invece device-mapper è il pacchetto che verrà installato insieme a KDE. Giusto?

Se si, che comandi devo dare per togliere il pacchetto rompi scatole? In modo che posso ridare il mio bell'emerge kde-meta?

Grazie per il supporto, ciao

----------

## codadilupo

emerge -pvt udev cosa ti da ?

Hai installato Xorg, come prima cosa (che non mi pare il caso di rendere xorg una dipendenza di kde!) ?

Coda

----------

## kr0n1x

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> emerge -pvt udev cosa ti da ?
> 
> Hai installato Xorg, come prima cosa (che non mi pare il caso di rendere xorg una dipendenza di kde!) ?
> 
> Coda

 

non penso di aver installato Xorg. Ho seguito l'handbook passo passo... Ho solo un paio di tool consigliati dall'handbook stesso nella parte finale (tipo il logger di sistema se non ricordo male, e l'indicizzatore dei file, e qualcos'altro, tutto scritto nell'handbook)

Che mi consigli di fare? Non limitarti a sole parole per favore   :Embarassed:  Se mi linki anche l'howto è meglio...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/index.xml?catid=desktop

ti riferisci alla prima guida in quel link?

----------

## Tigerwalk

per installare l'ambiente grafico, devi compilare il server X 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

dopo puoi compilare kde oppure gnome o altro.

----------

## dynamite

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> per installare l'ambiente grafico, devi compilare il server X 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml
> 
> dopo puoi compilare kde oppure gnome o altro.

 

non serve se si da un emerge kde o gnome si porta dietro anche xorg in seguito basta ricordarsi di configurarlo per la propria scheda (ammesso di non averla già impostata nel make .conf)...

----------

## codadilupo

 *dynamite wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   per installare l'ambiente grafico, devi compilare il server X 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml
> 
> dopo puoi compilare kde oppure gnome o altro. 
> ...

 

il punto è proprio questo:se si installa in questo modo, Xorg puo' non finire nel file world, con la conseguenza che se cambi DE rischi di trovarti un pacchetto orfno dell'importanza di xorg  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## kr0n1x

ok allora procedo con l'installazione di Xorg, e poi torno qui a rompere  :Very Happy: 

bye

edit: scusate la domanda ma... posso fare il tutto da ubuntu via chroot?

edit2: a quanto pare si, sto compilando xorg. vediamo come va a finire...quanto tempo prende più o meno? calcolando che ho un conroe e6300

----------

## starise

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: scusate la domanda ma... posso fare il tutto da ubuntu via chroot?
> 
> edit2: a quanto pare si, sto compilando xorg. vediamo come va a finire...quanto tempo prende più o meno? calcolando che ho un conroe e6300

  Puoi fare tutto anche via chroot. Comunque prima di sporcare tutto ti conviene iniziare a familiarizzare con il portage seguendo le guide che trovi online. Impara a utilizzare al meglio le USE flags e impara ad usare i file di configurazione /etc/portage/package*

Con un poco di attenzione ti ritroverai un sistema veloce scattante e pulito. Inoltre se non l'hai fatto emergi "gentoolkit" e "portage-utils" e leggiti i man per sapere come usarli al meglio. Troverai fondamentali comandi come qdepends, equery e revdep-rebuild.

Per quanto riguarda la compilazione un consiglio: fai emerge e fatti una passeggiata o addormentati. Quando sarai sveglio tutto sarà pronto!  :Very Happy: 

presto dimenticherai ubuntu!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kr0n1x

 *starise wrote:*   

>  *kr0n1x wrote:*   
> 
> edit: scusate la domanda ma... posso fare il tutto da ubuntu via chroot?
> 
> edit2: a quanto pare si, sto compilando xorg. vediamo come va a finire...quanto tempo prende più o meno? calcolando che ho un conroe e6300  Puoi fare tutto anche via chroot. Comunque prima di sporcare tutto ti conviene iniziare a familiarizzare con il portage seguendo le guide che trovi online. Impara a utilizzare al meglio le USE flags e impara ad usare i file di configurazione /etc/portage/package*
> ...

 

eh poco a poco leggerò.

ora sono arrivcato a 86 of 115 pacchetti di xorg. via chroot.. almeno uso il pc

----------

## djinnZ

equery non era deprecato a favore di q?

----------

## lavish

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> equery non era deprecato a favore di q?

 

no. Anzi, q non e' un tool pensato per l'utente, ma piu' per devel. Parola di solar  :Wink: 

----------

## kr0n1x

ok ora ho il mio xorg funzionante.

però ho notato che il driver nvidia mi riporta qualche errore dopo che chiudo il window manager TWM. tipo che non trova determinati moduli come wbe (o simile) e glx... boh

cmq sia funziona tutto... mouse, tastiera e video...

ora con quale guida procedo? con quella di kde o con questa di nvidia?

thanks bb

----------

## djinnZ

kde e nel frattempo guarda su quella di nvidia per come disabilitare i moduli che ti danno errore.

kde-meta è meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## kr0n1x

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> kde e nel frattempo guarda su quella di nvidia per come disabilitare i moduli che ti danno errore.
> 
> kde-meta è meglio 

 

cioè devo commentare i moduli in xorg.conf? glx mi sembra qualcosa che serve...o no?

magari seguo prima tutta la guida nvidia, ricompilando anche il server...e poi proseguo con kde.

o no?

se si, per ricompilare..che devo fare? O_o

edit: per esempio qui dice che devo controllare se ho abilitato quelle opzioni. e come faccio a vedere? quale comando uso per vedere le opzioni abilitate nel mio kernel? come lo modifico? modifica, poi devo ricompilarlo?

----------

## djinnZ

se non leggo male X funziona, quindi fai una sana copia di xorg.conf in root e prova da li, con cautela.

"glx" mi pare che dovrebbe essere incluso nel driver nvidia proprietario e quindi la riga corrispondente andrebbe commentata ma poichè sono uno dei dannATI potrei sbagliarmi.

nel frattempo però inizierei con il lanciare il fatidico emerge kde-meta, che ti prenderà una buona nottata.

Se hai usato genkernel avvialo con l'opzione --menuconfig e modifichi le opzioni.

Altrimenti se devi solo andare a vedere come è configurato basta che vai in /usr/src/linux e lanci il classico make menuconfig.

Se modifichi qualcosa e non vuoi abbandodare genkernel ti basta avviarlo con --noclean --nomrproper e prende la conf corrente registrata in /usr/src/linux/.config

genkernel può essere facilmente configurato nel forum è stato sviscerato a fondo come usarlo, perchè usarlo e quali sono i casi in cui è necessario abbandonarlo, preferenza personali a parte.

----------

## kr0n1x

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se non leggo male X funziona, quindi fai una sana copia di xorg.conf in root e prova da li, con cautela.
> 
> "glx" mi pare che dovrebbe essere incluso nel driver nvidia proprietario e quindi la riga corrispondente andrebbe commentata ma poichè sono uno dei dannATI potrei sbagliarmi.
> 
> nel frattempo però inizierei con il lanciare il fatidico emerge kde-meta, che ti prenderà una buona nottata.
> ...

 

scusa ma io ho usato genkernel solo inizialmente. siccome non ha funzionato, ho dovuto fare a manina. quindi di ciò che mi hai scritto, quali regole valgono? quali comandi?

cmq ho provato a dare emerge kdebase-meta e mi segnala ancora quel pacchetto bloccato.

se do emerge -pvt udev, ecco cosa ricevo:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-115-r1 [104-r12] USE="(-selinux)" 210 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 210 kB
```

che faccio?

ora commento glx cmq.

----------

## djinnZ

da "Se modifichi qualcosa..."

mi viene un sospetto...

puoi editare (fanne una copia, è critico) il file /var/lib/portage/world e vedere se c'è una linea con udev o device-mapper? Se c'è rimuovi immediatamente. Se non è enorme postalo inizio ad essere curioso.

lancia un emerge --with-bdeps y -DNu world e cerca di essere sicuro che tutto sia correttamente installato prima di aggiungere altri pacchetti.

Se c'è ancora il blocco ptova a fare uno stralcio dell'utput di emerge --with-bdeps y -pDNutv world e posta l'output di emerge --info.

----------

## kr0n1x

con l'aiuto di un utente su irc ho dato il comando:

```
emerge -eav world
```

perché manco avevo settato le flag USE nel mio make.conf :S

mi sono spuntati vari messaggi dopo un asterisco giallo, per esempio alcuni mi invitano a ricompilare xorg-server, devo farlo? se si, qual è il comando adatto? ecco la dicitura:

```
 * bus. Please see `man dbus-launch` for more information.

 * 

 * 

 * You MUST run 'revdep-rebuild' after emerging this package

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1:

 * Compositing managers may stop working.

 * To fix them, recompile xorg-server.

 * Messages for package sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1:

 * Make sure you run 'hash -r' in your active shells.
```

ho preso solo un pezzetto...

che devo fare? seguo gli ordini?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che devo fare? seguo gli ordini?
> 
> 

 

Prenditi un po di tempo per leggerti approfonditamente la documentazione , le guide base e le guide avanzate sull'utilizzo di gentoo.

----------

## randomaze

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> con l'aiuto di un utente su irc ho dato il comando:
> 
> ```
> emerge -eav world
> ```
> ...

 

Ti suggerisco di non prendere come oro colato quello che di danno gli altri via formu/char/irc ma di controllare quello che stai per fare.

Nel tuo caso quel comando cerca di ricompilare l'intero sistema (per effetto di -e, --emptytree). Per ricompilare solo i pacchetti in seguito a un cambio di USE basta dare il parametro -N (--newuse)

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *kr0n1x wrote:*   con l'aiuto di un utente su irc ho dato il comando:
> 
> ```
> emerge -eav world
> ```
> ...

 

Verissimo quanto detto da randomaze, ma ci tengo a sottolineare che se ci si rivolgesse alle risorse ufficiali e si seguissero le linee guida sia del forum che di irc, la possibilita' di sviste diminuirebbe notevolmente. 

In questo caso mi riferisco a: http://www.minimalblue.com/show/projects/gentoo_it

 *Quote:*   

> Non fate domande private [...]

 

Infatti ho controllato il log e nessuno ti ha detto (pubblicamente) di dare un 

```
emerge -eav world
```

, anzi:

 *Quote:*   

> #gentoo-it  : 12/05/07 22:01 <sfragis> in ogni caso... emerge -e non mi sembra una bella idea

 

Fare domande in public, oltre che essere IL modo per richiedere supporto, e' un sistema per avere maggiore garanzia.

----------

## kr0n1x

io ho dato quel comando per poi installare kdebase-startkde.

la chat è stata privata si, perciò non spunta tra i log, cmq sia il tizio che mi ha aiutato mi è sembrato abbastanza serio e paziente, mi ha spiegato anche un paio di cose che non avevo capito bene seguendo l'handbook (tipo le USE, io pensavo fossero facoltative, invece settandole si risparmia parecchio codice)

ora mi trovo su gentoo con kde, scusate ma quel "emerge -eav world" fa male?

ora praticamente sto con le applicazioni di base (sto scrivendo da konqueror)

qual è l'applicazione "standard" di kde per chattare? kopete? tipo su ubuntu uno si ritrova pidgin installato... io so di aver installato il pacchetto base di kde (perciò mi trovo solo le applicazioni basilari) in sto caso che devo fare?

emerge kopete?

grazie e scusate il disagio   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kr0n1x

seguendo gli handbook riguardo kde, ho chiuso il DE e da root ho installato kopete, kate e konsole.

da ora in poi i programmi li posso installare da konsole giusto? è la stessa cosa no?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> da ora in poi i programmi li posso installare da konsole giusto? è la stessa cosa no?

 

sì non cambia nulla.

----------

## djinnZ

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> ora mi trovo su gentoo con kde, scusate ma quel "emerge -eav world" fa male?

 

Vuol dire ricompilare completamente tutto il sistema (-e), presentare una lista e chiedere conferma (-a), presentare una lista con tanto di useflag accanto alle singole voci (-v).

Perchè è male? Perchè perdi un sacco di tempo e perchè non ti garantisce niente lanciato alla cieca.

Come opzione serve per casi tipo ricompilare tutto per un nuovo processore un sistema completamente installato e funzionante, come seconda fase nel cambio di chost etc.

lanciare un emerge -e appena modificate le use flag globali e senza aver completato l'installazione di kde o gnome può solo portare a perdersi nel labirinto delle dipendenze circolari, e se proprio si è fatto un casino lo si deve far precedere quasi sempre da un emerge -e system.

Tra l'altro se hai fatto l'errore di ricompilare un pacchetto richiamato in dipendenza senza il -1 e lo hai aggiunto a world (la massima fonte di bestemmie per il sottoscritto) l'emerge -e lo aggiornerà all'ultima versione corrente per portage in barba ad eventuali dipendenze più contenute, con il risultato di bloccare l'esecuzione di alcuni pacchetti e costringere ad un downgrade forzato al primo update.

quindi ti ripeto per l'ultima volta:

seleziona il profilo default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop

visto che gnome non ti interessa aggiungi alle use flag "-gnome -eds -esd -ldap cups ppds" che sicuramente ti servono, lancia prima un emerge -NDuv system e poi world.

Se non rendi il sistema cooerente NON DEVI aggiornare con emerge --sync fino a che non hai finito di installare tutti i pacchetti e controlla che in world non hai porcherie.

Finchè non sai dove mettere le mani le use flag è meglio aggiungerle una alla volta ed idem con i pacchetti.

----------

